# Nichols Cop



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Can his famous address, which Calvin supposedly contributed to, be found online? I am after the actual words, not just an extract. I have a hard copy, but it would save me typing it out. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 1, 2009)

Previously on PB:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/nicholas-cop-9919/

Very interesting - can't find Cop's inaugural address online !


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2009)

The sermon is actually printed in the back of the 1536 edition of the Institutes translated by F. Lewis Battles, and published by Eerdmans.

Amazon.com: Institutes of the Christian Religion, 1536 Edition (9780802841674): Mr. John Calvin: Books

The claim that Calvin helped write the sermon is actually doubtful. Cop was a gifted writer and fully committed to the Reformation cause. He did not need help from Calvin, and there is little there that seems to have any of Calvin's imprint. That Calvin had to flee the city by no means suggest that he had helped write the sermon. Cop and Calvin weren't the only ones who had to flee; there were several others. Calvin was merely implicated as one of those who sympathised with the Reformation, not as one who helped write the sermon.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoops, sorry, from the thread title I was expecting a discussion of the new Jeff Goldblum character on Law and Order Criminal Intent.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 2, 2009)

WTS - CALVIN 500 - Text Archive

You may be able to find access to it  Here

Calvin's understanding of the communication of properties. 
Author: Tylenda, Joseph N. Source: Westminster Theological Journal 38 no 1 Fall 1975, p 54-65. Doc. Type: Article Libraries Worldwide: 353 Westminster Theological Seminary , View Full Text in PDF format (ATLA) View Full Text in GIF format (ATLA) (ATLAReligion)


----------

